# Jet Bike



## John (Apr 8, 2012)

Jet bike
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PULS...3921145?pt=US_motorcycles&hash=item35bb329579


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, a jet engine going up and down the street. The stuff good neighbors are made of.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 8, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Oh yeah, a jet engine going up and down the street. The stuff good neighbors are made of.




That'll really rattle the neighbors windows huh Dave?


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 8, 2012)

Wonder if the seat has an eject feature if you should lose control?

Dave


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2012)

oldrider said:


> that'll really rattle the neighbors windows huh dave?




.......and NERVES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincev (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks save to me.Go ahead Dave and build one,http://youtu.be/fxuUjlTzLy0


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 8, 2012)

Only in America LOL. Gotta wonder why he wants to sell it after playing up the angle of it being such a money maker for public demonstrations. He warns that the engine is too much for the tires, which also must apply to the brakes and handling....and I would imagine that this beast is much heavier on one side than the other.

This reminds me of the scooter maniacs that take what was originally a 50cc scooter and either modify the engine or replace it with MUCH larger units....once again the tires, brakes and suspension are overwhelmed with the addition of power. Seems a more reasonable approach is to add a jet engine to a motorcycle instead of a bicycle (which has been done quite a few times)


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2012)

Just because you have an idea, doesn't necessarily mean it's a good one.


----------



## vincev (Apr 8, 2012)

I would  like to see this thing have to brake real hard from top speed of 75 mph.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 8, 2012)

It would take so long for that rig to stop that you'd need to follow it with a helicopter and time it with a sundial....unless of course it slams into a building, then you'd need a sponge, mop or eyedropper to remove the remains of the rider.


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2012)

Uniblab said:


> It would take so long for that rig to stop that you'd need to follow it with a helicopter and time it with a sundial....unless of course it slams into a building, then you'd need a sponge, mop or eyedropper to remove the remains of the rider.




Great!! All this, and I'm just trying to relax in the backyard with a nice cool drink and enjoy the day.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 8, 2012)

Crazy bikes! Go ahead Dave, build one. Well Dave you shouldn't be on the cabe on such a beautiful relaxing day with a cold drink your hand.


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm not for these bikes, I'm against them. AGAINST, AGAINST, AGAINST! I hate them, I think they're stupid. You guys win, I blew my top. But don't you think that was a little too easy?


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2012)

fatbike said:


> Crazy bikes! Go ahead Dave, build one. Well Dave you shouldn't be on the cabe on such a beautiful relaxing day with a cold drink your hand.




I wasn't on the CABE in my imagination, I was pretending to have a real life. And wouldn't you know it, some jerk on an imaginary stupid jet bike has to come along and wreck it. With a helicopter following him no less.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 9, 2012)

Be wary of the black helicopters that lack any markings and can hover silently. 1984 coming soon to your backyard.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 9, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Just because you have an idea, doesn't necessarily mean it's a good one.




Very true. Not a day goes by that the voices in my head don't have this very argument.


----------

